# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Looking for our driver Robert w/ Juta

## JnJLuv2Travel

On our last trip to JA we met a driver named Robert on the strip in MoBay and after spending 2 days with him we felt like he was family. He gave me a card and I cannot find it ANYWHERE! I am kicking myself believe me. I know it is a shot in the dark but I was wondering if anyone has used Robert from Juta in MoBay? We would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see our friend again and have him pick us up from the airport and transfer us to Negril. I am not really sure how we would even determine it was the same Robert but I am willing to try. Any help would be appreciated. TIA

----------

